# Big Cat in freezing temps



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Caught this cat today in a private lake around Houston. Caught in 6ft. of water on dead mullet. It was released so it could grow up and have babies. Fun to catch!!!!!! I am guessing is weighed around 40lbs?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

That is an awesome fish...fishaholic...I bet it put up one heckuva fight!!


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Awsome fish and good job on the CPR.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

2cool! What did the tag say? Guy


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Outstanding. Greenies for the CPR


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice CAtch Jason


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Thanks guys! The tag that I put in that fish was a very small zip tie. Took me about 20 min to reel that thing in!! There aint much that I could do with a fish that big. It was good seeing her swim away. The bad thing was, that she got me all wet when she swam off. I was really cold then!!!!!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Bro..
Hollar sometime..Ive got a few nice lil spots on our side of town Ive stocked..

Oxx..


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

wonder what that big boy eats in that pond ?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

neckdeep said:


> wonder what that big boy eats in that pond ?


Anything he wants?! Ducks? Cats?


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

man! what lake is this. the best lake ive found in nw houston is wortham off of 1960


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

SHHHHHH Hiram. Tilapia galor!!!!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

That fish will eat a ton of fish out of that lake....


----------

